# Natural ability Training -NAVHDA



## Donnerhund GWPs (Sep 12, 2007)

I will be at Willard Dog training area(5100 west 4000 N Plain City) tonight @ ~ 7 PM for any one who wants to come. If you have birds or equipment, bring em.

This will be non-club Natural Ability type training, open discussion and drills.

Sorry for the short notice - My job tonight was cancelled, so I'm going Doggin'!  

I'll check my messages around 5pm before I head out.

-Mark


----------

